# Los Angeles mayor picks new police chief



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A new boss for lacopper.

By *Alan Duke*, CNN 
November 3, 2009 2:35 p.m. EST

*Los Angeles, California (CNN) *-- Deputy Chief Charlie Beck, a 32-year veteran of the Los Angeles Police Department, has been chosen to replace Chief William Bratton, the Los Angeles mayor's office said Tuesday.

Los Angeles mayor picks new police chief - CNN.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Chief of D's, too. Unusual, but it seems those picking had every intention of keeping the selection in house, which I guess ain't too bad if you like the status quo.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

With a name similar to Chargin Charlie Beck_with_, hopefully he commands like him..


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

LA good choice?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, a chief from IN-HOUSE. It's what dreams are made of for some of us. I wish him, nay, I with the LAPD luck. I hope he's a good man and doesn't make their lives hell.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

robodope said:


> LA good choice?


Yes, he's a good guy. I worked for him when he was a captain back in 2003-2005. The troops like him and he likes them, which is a good thing.

We would have liked Jim McDonnell who also happens to be from Boston but I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## D421 (Aug 26, 2005)

Jim McDonnell is a great guy. Former BPD cadet that went west when they began laying off police officers in early eighties. Could be the same advice for the times right now for people that want to be cops in MA. Would have been a great choice. Met him a few years ago when the LA guys came to run marathon. Talked to him a few times since then when I was out in LA.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

D421 said:


> Jim McDonnell is a great guy. Former BPD cadet that went west when they began laying off police officers in early eighties. Could be the same advice for the times right now for people that want to be cops in MA. Would have been a great choice. Met him a few years ago when the LA guys came to run marathon. Talked to him a few times since then when I was out in LA.


We all agree, McDonnell would've been an outstanding choice. It's not very often you get someone as high as he is on the food chain and still be well liked and respected by everyone, including the troops. We hope he stays on and doesn't take a chief's job someplace else, although if he does, more power to him.


----------

